# New Logo For Rollitup. Org



## potroastV2 (Jan 10, 2010)

Rollitup is upgrading the entire system and with this upgrade we thought a new logo would look nice on the new design. 
Specifics:
Logo will be on a dark grey/black background
Logo must be done in vector format ie: Illustrator must be used
Let your imagination run

Prize:
To be announced


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jan 14, 2010)

rollitup said:


> Rollitup is upgrading the entire system and with this upgrade we thought a new logo would look nice on the new design.
> Specifics:
> Logo will be on a dark grey/black background
> Logo must be done in vector format ie: Illustrator must be used
> ...


 thats badass.Wish i knew how to use Illustrator .or even have it so i can learn....

Will Elite membership come back??


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jan 15, 2010)

I think this site will fall apart


----------



## potroastV2 (Jan 18, 2010)

MyGTO2007 said:


> I think this site will fall apart


We are working on improvements to the forums, once this is complete then we can look at the elite situation.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jan 19, 2010)

rollitup said:


> We are working on improvements to the forums, once this is complete then we can look at the elite situation.


R u guys going to revamp the whole site.make it cooler??
what kind of improvements??


----------



## Admin (Jan 21, 2010)

Site is hopefully going to get an entire new look, new features etc. You guys will have total control over your grow journals etc..


----------



## Murfy (Jan 21, 2010)

hopefully it doesn't resemble *MY FACE*!


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 21, 2010)

is this still going, i would like to draw up a new RIU guy


----------



## stludachris (Feb 13, 2010)

Check 'em out...


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Feb 14, 2010)

stludachris said:


> Check 'em out...


The E's Are Backwards that looks dumb


----------



## stludachris (Feb 14, 2010)

MyGTO2007 said:


> The E's Are Backwards that looks dumb


Just one E and there's ones without. It adds effect as if I was high making the logo  but thanks for your constructive criticism.


----------



## Lakai (Feb 14, 2010)

new logo iz this!!!


----------



## mr.organicdrizzle (Feb 22, 2010)

Is there a certain size you would like this logo to be?


----------



## wonderinaliceland (Feb 24, 2010)

here's what i come up with ...just a concept I can clean it up and add "the marijuana source" if you like the basic idea/layout!! 

Any feed back is great!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm kinda digging the tats on the fingers


----------



## cackpircings (Feb 24, 2010)

wonderinaliceland said:


> here's what i come up with ...just a concept I can clean it up and add "the marijuana source" if you like the basic idea/layout!!
> 
> Any feed back is great!!


 
I dont do this much but +rep dude. Its my background! Its ventage, and unique! Keep on smoking becasue it's obveously working!


----------



## wonderinaliceland (Feb 24, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I'm kinda digging the tats on the fingers





cackpircings said:


> I dont do this much but +rep dude. Its my background! Its ventage, and unique! Keep on smoking becasue it's obveously working!


 Thanks for the feed back!! Hopefully the boss man likes it...Needs some cleaning up but we'll see...


----------



## GrowTech (Feb 24, 2010)

stludachris said:


> Check 'em out...


I like this if the e's were corrected, and our lil mascot was integrated with the art.


----------



## Hazer blazer (Feb 26, 2010)

Roll it up 

You are a god lool, i like the logo that is presant , i would not change a thing this site is THE SHIT . Keep it up, this is like a us/uk/any other country bible on pot .

All my love Hazer blazer


----------



## Hazer blazer (Feb 26, 2010)

wonderinaliceland said:


> here's what i come up with ...just a concept I can clean it up and add "the marijuana source" if you like the basic idea/layout!!
> 
> Any feed back is great!!


I do reali like that, as sum1 else said if you could sum how put the original riu logo man into it it would be the shit


----------



## dankesthours182 (Feb 28, 2010)

wait a minute, i don't know how to use illustrator, and though i understand that it would make sense for a person with some know-how to do this ,but if an artist sent in an image, and it was good enough, couldn't you guys have somebody do the rest?
i don't even know what Illustrator is..... : (


----------



## stludachris (Feb 28, 2010)

GrowTech said:


> I like this if the e's were corrected, and our lil mascot was integrated with the art.


thanks for the feedback - I like these new logos much better now.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 28, 2010)

this one is cool


----------



## stludachris (Mar 2, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> this one is cool


thanks man...hope they like it too.


----------



## .moonchild (Mar 2, 2010)

In AI illustrator format


----------



## mcalegolas&bonq420 (Mar 2, 2010)

stludachris said:


> Check 'em out...


Those are rlly good! they look cool xP


----------



## GrowSpecialist (Mar 2, 2010)

Moonchild has the winner HANDS DOWN IMO.


----------



## .moonchild (Mar 3, 2010)

GrowSpecialist said:


> Moonchild has the winner HANDS DOWN IMO.


Thanks man, hopefully rollitup will log on and check his PMs and maybe we can get the ball rolling..


----------



## alexonfire (Mar 3, 2010)

moonchild awesome work! how long did it take you to draw that up?


----------



## PhillTubes (Mar 4, 2010)

.moonchild said:


> In AI illustrator format



Bad ass i like these ones


----------



## .moonchild (Mar 4, 2010)

alexonfire said:


> moonchild awesome work! how long did it take you to draw that up?


Maybe a couble of hours from start to finish, not too long.


----------



## yanni chingas (Mar 7, 2010)

Excuse my noobness to the site, but is this still going?- nevermind i just read the reminder of the thread as opposed to only the first three...Oh and .moonchild does have a choice entry


----------



## gigabuds (Mar 9, 2010)

If you guys are redoing the site, have you looked at wordpress mu/buddy press. Im a web designer and would advice you guys migrating to buddypress. Have a look, Ill even do it for you guys for some dank seeds and some neuts, could have it up in 1 to 2 months depending on how I juggle my current projects. As far as I know you would be the only major site combining blogs, where by you can have the blogs act as grow dieries, announce things like these comps globally so people wouldn't stumble apon ur comp section 2 years after using the site, thats me  it aslo comes with a forum intergrated and much more.

Really, if you guys are investing into the future, this is the way to go or your wasting money and time.
Hit me with a pm if ur interested.
Regards

PS: have a look at a example. http://testbp.org/


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 9, 2010)

moonchild excellent work, we are just finishing up the template's now I will keep in touch. Keep them coming guys. As far as wordpress goes you have to be kidding.


----------



## gigabuds (Mar 10, 2010)

rollitup said:


> As far as wordpress goes you have to be kidding.


Why would I be kidding? Not to be funny or anything.What dont you like about wordpress, mainly wordpress mu/buddypress?


----------



## bckiller12 (Mar 16, 2010)

This is just a plain LOGO((can make larger))!!! I GOT ALOT MORE COMING!!!! Hey *bossman* can you throw out some ideas of what you want!!!


----------



## bckiller12 (Mar 16, 2010)

Another ONE!!!! more to come


----------



## bckiller12 (Mar 16, 2010)

The new rollitup man needs to be seen as more of a character!!! This rollitup man is PIMP!!!


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Mar 21, 2010)

rollitup said:


> moonchild excellent work, we are just finishing up the template's now I will keep in touch. Keep them coming guys. As far as wordpress goes you have to be kidding.


I hope the template is better than some of the pics that have been put on here!!


----------



## buckha (Mar 28, 2010)

here is my attempt....I tried once already on 99designs but got eliminated but here is both of em.


----------



## .moonchild (Mar 28, 2010)

buckha said:


> here is my attempt....I tried once already on 99designs but got eliminated but here is both of em.



haha I like the one with the ground up bud.


----------



## Delux83 (Mar 30, 2010)

I like moonchilds and the 2nd one buckha made so far +rep to both u gonna see if i can come up with anything


----------



## ESkinny (Apr 4, 2010)

People, they want professional high-res logos in .Ai format. Not just "rollitup.org" typed out in MS Paint over a pixelated background with a random font you found on the internet. That being said, there are a couple really good ones that have been posted. Nice job. I'm going to bust out the Illustrator tomorrow and try to come up with something.


----------



## GrowSpecialist (Apr 4, 2010)

ESkinny said:


> People, they want professional high-res logos in .Ai format. Not just "rollitup.org" typed out in MS Paint over a pixelated background with a random font you found on the internet. That being said, there are a couple really good ones that have been posted. Nice job. I'm going to bust out the Illustrator tomorrow and try to come up with something.


Here here.


----------



## Anjinsan (Apr 4, 2010)

GrowSpecialist said:


> Here here.


I'll do one in illustrator today...

Hopefully this is still going...


----------



## glassblower3000 (Apr 4, 2010)

moonchilds wins it for me....i want a shirt already!!!!


----------



## Anjinsan (Apr 4, 2010)

Here is one that should read well in multiple applications against a dark background.


I have it in illustrator...but thought a smaller jpg might suffice for entry.


----------



## justperk (Apr 4, 2010)

Anjinsan said:


> Here is one that should read well in multiple applications against a dark background.
> 
> 
> I have it in illustrator...but thought a smaller jpg might suffice for entry.


this one is pretty sick..clean and professional


----------



## Anjinsan (Apr 4, 2010)

justperk said:


> this one is pretty sick..clean and professional


thanks...hopefully i did not miss the deadline...i've just noticed that this thread is over a month old.


----------



## ESkinny (Apr 5, 2010)

You've got my vote so far. The others are good, but I think this one would be more recognizable and marketable. I like the way you finished off the "g" in ".org", it draws your attention to the RIU guy. I'm not sure about it on a white background though. Maybe you could post a .jpg sample on a white background?


----------



## ESkinny (Apr 5, 2010)

Just some food for thought. It would take it to the next level if you were able to turn that white bar under with "your marijuana source" font on it, into a joint about the same size with some shadowing to give it some depth. Nonetheless, sick logo.


----------



## mrdrywall (Apr 5, 2010)

stludachris said:


> thanks man...hope they like it too.


 no doubt gotta keep the little dude


----------



## Anjinsan (Apr 5, 2010)

ESkinny said:


> You've got my vote so far. The others are good, but I think this one would be more recognizable and marketable. I like the way you finished off the "g" in ".org", it draws your attention to the RIU guy. I'm not sure about it on a white background though. Maybe you could post a .jpg sample on a white background?


They asked for it on a dark background. On a white background I make the holding lines around the letters black instead of white. Thanks for the vote!  The joint idea on the bar is a good one. I don't know if the contest is even still going though...


----------



## GrowSpecialist (Apr 5, 2010)

Anjinsan said:


> They asked for it on a dark background. On a white background I make the holding lines around the letters black instead of white. Thanks for the vote!  The joint idea on the bar is a good one. I don't know if the contest is even still going though...


Thats a really nice entry... and yes, I believe the contest is still going.


----------



## Anjinsan (Apr 5, 2010)

*ESkinny:* Didn't blow your suggestion off... 

Here is the original plus two new ones. Not certain of it's readability as a joint at all sizes (very small especially) and a little 
concerned that the one with a glowing tip might pull the viewer's eye away from seed guy...but it's fun all the same.

*GrowSpecialist:* Thanks.


----------



## doniawon (Apr 5, 2010)

i like that first one alot.. :twocents:


----------



## Anjinsan (Apr 5, 2010)

but the rollitup.org will read perfectly at all sizes atleast...kinda key for a logo.  

I did try smoke btw...too busy.


----------



## Anjinsan (Apr 5, 2010)

doniawon said:


> i like that first one alot.. :twocents:


Thanks...it's my fav too.


----------



## Delux83 (Apr 5, 2010)

i like the first one the best too the joint was a good idea but i think it just becomes to much for a logo. the first one is ill though. :two cents:


----------



## Concord Dawn (Apr 5, 2010)

i know this wont cut it for the logo, but i made this on the toyota sponsafier site. they rejected the entry, LoL.


----------



## ESkinny (Apr 5, 2010)

Nicely done Anjinsan, impressive. #2 and #3 make "your marijuana source" pop more. I get what you're saying about the red-tip being a visual hog. You could solve that though, instead of a burning/ashy end, make it a twistie end. It wouldn't draw too much attention, but would still let the audience know what it is. I think it goes great with the site's name especially.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 6, 2010)

Anjinsan said:


> Here is one that should read well in multiple applications against a dark background.
> 
> 
> I have it in illustrator...but thought a smaller jpg might suffice for entry.


 very nice!!


----------



## Anjinsan (Apr 6, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> very nice!!




Thanks. Say you wouldn't happen to know how long this thing is running for by chance?


----------



## Delux83 (Apr 6, 2010)

i dont why dont u try pming mr RIU himself =D


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 6, 2010)

Anjinsan said:


> Good idea-r.


 good luck!! LOL if you do get in touch with him, ask him when elite is coming back


----------



## DoWorkSon (Apr 11, 2010)

ESkinny said:


> Nicely done Anjinsan, impressive. #2 and #3 make "your marijuana source" pop more. I get what you're saying about the red-tip being a visual hog. You could solve that though, instead of a burning/ashy end, make it a twistie end. It wouldn't draw too much attention, but would still let the audience know what it is. I think it goes great with the site's name especially.


 
Im gunna have to agree with u on that one!


----------



## bob+marley (Apr 21, 2010)

I like the new look of the site. Keep up the great work guys. 

Except what happened to the table that held all threads I've recently added or replied to in my "MY Rollitup" section. 

It took me ten minutes to find a post from the other day. It just made it super easy to look and see if someone answered a question I had. 





thanks for the amazing site. 
bob


----------



## Delux83 (Apr 21, 2010)

in ur settings click subscribe to every thread you post in makes it ezer to go back to your own too


----------



## .moonchild (Apr 24, 2010)

Got bored and decided to work on a character, here is one that I made that looks like the rollitup guy right now, just a little different.


----------



## .moonchild (Apr 24, 2010)

And heres one that I changed up a bit.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 26, 2010)

hey moonchild, I think the logo thingy is over. the new logo deal is to make a greenhorn character dude


----------



## Delux83 (Jul 8, 2010)

yeah dont think it ever happend


----------



## weed4l!fe (Jul 9, 2010)

Delux83 said:


> yeah dont think it ever happend


Its over, look up top at the header with the green character...that was the redesign I think. It's too bad I didn't know about it earlier, I coulda whipped up something pretty cool for this site.


----------



## coolesrat (Jul 19, 2010)

here ill post it here tell me what you think


----------



## Commander Rainbow Veins (Dec 23, 2010)

.moonchild said:


> In AI illustrator format


lol you should show me how to use illustrator man
that is so bad ass


----------



## danny12 (Jan 1, 2011)

i like commanders picture 
pretty good !


----------



## Alphakronik (Jan 12, 2011)

They all look good from here!


----------



## Thacker420 (Jan 20, 2011)

This sounds pretty nice. Cant wait to see how it turns out!


----------



## Roll69 (Feb 1, 2011)

The guy who made it posted it at the beginning of the thread. He said he used Photoshop and Illustrator.


----------



## D9 XTC (Feb 4, 2011)

Is this still going on? Ima give it a try if it is.


----------



## CapDaddy420 (Feb 10, 2011)

i thought it was cannabis not marijuana ?... keep it educated


----------



## i420 (Mar 5, 2011)

Anjinsan said:


> *ESkinny:* Didn't blow your suggestion off...
> 
> Here is the original plus two new ones. Not certain of it's readability as a joint at all sizes (very small especially) and a little
> concerned that the one with a glowing tip might pull the viewer's eye away from seed guy...but it's fun all the same.
> ...





So far I like this design ...


----------



## Shangeet (Apr 14, 2011)

MyGTO2007 said:


> I think this site will fall apart


But you can search for the better result in this topic in rollitup search section.
you can also join the discussion group to find your proper answer.


----------



## electric ladyland (Aug 12, 2011)

is this still open? i wanna enter


----------



## Toolage 87 (Aug 13, 2011)

electric ladyland said:


> is this still open? i wanna enter


No this contest was finished back in 2010.


----------



## R3DROCk9 (Aug 17, 2011)

quit pissin on ladyland's parade....GO AHEAD AND GIVE IT A GO ELECTRIC


----------



## badKarrot (Oct 31, 2011)

Hey;
would love to participate; where should i send the examples i have in mind?


----------



## JimmyRecard (Nov 2, 2011)

As mentioned above the contest is over and has been since 2010. Thanks


----------



## Jack Harer (Nov 2, 2011)

Can you use .SVG files? I have Inkscape (Linux equivalent of AI)


----------



## jdillinger (Nov 11, 2011)

Too bad this never happened. 

Heres something I whipped up in 10min, just a rough draft could be better, eyes are stock I would make custom eyes to better fit the logo


----------



## dababydroman (Nov 11, 2011)

that took you ten minutes?


----------



## jdillinger (Nov 11, 2011)

dababydroman said:


> that took you ten minutes?


Yes with photoshop, you can break it down into circles if you look at it real hard.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 11, 2011)

Okay, just under 40 minutes. The potleaf was harder than I thought, i'll draw it in pencil first next time as this is just a draft.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 11, 2011)

WHOOPS! Damn, why isn't 'edit post' showing???


----------



## dababydroman (Nov 11, 2011)

heey im a wolf too.. an alpha wolf. just to let you know.


----------



## unohu69 (Nov 17, 2011)

well, I for one, know RIU needs a nice bookmark icon, id rather look up and see a happy lilttle smokin smiley or sumthin up there.....


----------



## Tayway510 (Dec 1, 2011)

rollitup said:


> Rollitup is upgrading the entire system and with this upgrade we thought a new logo would look nice on the new design.
> Specifics:
> Logo will be on a dark grey/black background
> Logo must be done in vector format ie: Illustrator must be used
> ...


 yo no joke i can do it in PS CS5 and send you a PSD File.


----------



## Tayway510 (Dec 1, 2011)

http://i875.photobucket.com/albums/ab316/TdotGFXbaaby/RIU.png


----------



## Blackhash (Dec 14, 2011)

If this is still going on I will definitely get one up, I love using photoshop.


----------



## guy incognito (Dec 14, 2011)

Lots of cool ones. 

I think it would be cool to have not one, but many cool logos, and have them all load randomly so you never which logo you will see at the top of the page. It would be a constant rotation of totally kick ass logos that all incorporate the same basic concepts (the RIU man, "rollitup.org", and "the marijuana source") and you get a fresh one every time you reload a page.


----------



## guy incognito (Dec 14, 2011)

And new logos could continually be added if they are cool and will work within the format. I have been a member of other web forums that have done similar things, and they still add new banners into the mix as people get good ideas and make new ones.

Also, what happened to the edit function?


----------



## potroastV2 (Dec 17, 2011)

Great ideas, thank you!


----------

